# Thermal Imaging Seminar



## samcorngrass (May 31, 2009)

Hi I'm over in The US at the moment and I have heard that Dr Marcus Bellett-Travers is comming to New York Botanic Gardens in a couple of weeks to give a seminar on thermal imaging to check the health of trees. Does anyone out there have any info on this?
Thanks Sam Corngrass


----------

